# break action muzzleloader



## turkeyhook (Oct 4, 2013)

I am looking at buying an break action because it is easy to clean.What  do yawl  recommend? I'M LOOKING SOMETHING ACCURATE OUT TO 100 YARDS.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 4, 2013)

I love my encore


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 4, 2013)

CVA Optima - CVA Wolf


----------



## garveywallbanger (Oct 5, 2013)

After buying my son a Knight 50 cal Shadow on the cheap at Bass Pro I can honestly say dont buy a Knight. The Knight would break open on about 75% of the shots due to a sorry cheap spring in the latch block which I corrected myself with a longer heavier duty spring. The blowback is terrible as well. Get ya a CVA or Thompson if a break down inline is what you want.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 5, 2013)

I've got a like new Wolf with the quick release breech plug that I will sell you.  I'm much more into my Optima handgun lately.  The rifle is a great shooter though!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought a Traditions Pursuit several years ago. I like it a lot. It has a fluted and ported barrel, is light and accurate, and didn't break the bank. The thing is easy to shoot and clean and is surprisingly easy on the shoulder.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 7, 2013)

Traditions Pursuit is what I have , won't traded for the world , with a Nikon Prostaff 3X9X40 I'm Grouping 1 Inch at 200 Yards , seems to like the 250 gr. Aerolites and and 300 Gr. power belts .


----------



## Ridgerunnerer (Oct 8, 2013)

*Optima V2*

I bought a CVA Optima V2 with scope for 369 at Bass Pro.

The shots touch at 100 yards using powerbelts and two pellets of IMR white hots.

The customer service is great so far too. I lost the firing pin spring the first time I cleaned it and called to order one and they send me a complete firing pin kit for free!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 8, 2013)

CVA Wolf


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 9, 2013)

Traditions Pursuit or CVA Wolf; both great shooters with out throwing away a bunch of $$$


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Encore*

TC Encore...I am shooting the triple seven 2 rings of magnum load (red box) TC 250 gr shockwave sabot. 3-9x50 Nikon Buckmaster. 3 shots from 100 yds in the bull, clean with TC #13 bore butter several times until patch is white then bore sweetener. No problems, I can even shoot it a 4th time but it is difficult to jam the sabot in!!


----------



## gpbtt (Oct 11, 2013)

Thompson center Encore!


----------



## mossberg500 (Oct 12, 2013)

*traditions buckstalker*

Bought a traditions buckstalker at academy with scope for $200. I love it, easy to clean and load.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Oct 12, 2013)

another for the TC


----------



## watermedic (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a Stainless TC Omega in .45 cal and really like it.


----------



## NCummins (Oct 13, 2013)

It's hard to beat a CVA Wolf. I can't justify spending a whole lot of money on a gun I'll only use for a week out of the year. I shoot 2-3" groups out to 150 yards, and I have like $200 brand new into it with a scope. Great trigger, no tool breech, no o-ring to get screwed up on the breach, and ergonomically the gun is super comfortable. CVA makes a center fire rifle that mimics the Wolf and I think I will buy it.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Oct 16, 2013)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I bought a Traditions Pursuit several years ago. I like it a lot. It has a fluted and ported barrel, is light and accurate, and didn't break the bank. The thing is easy to shoot and clean and is surprisingly easy on the shoulder.



Just saw some at Buds gun shop from $225 $340.
I love mine.


----------

